# ''Elongatus Spot'' Hai Reef ''Jewel Spot''



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I just ordered one of these guys and I wish I had ordered two!

After dripping this guy for about a hour and throwing him in the tank, 20 mins later his colors popped and made a major stunning appearance in my tank.

Look at the difference between him in the bag and him in the tank, sorry hard to catch a clear pic pf this lil guy on camera he's way to quick:

*In the Bag*


*20 mins later in the tank:*


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

thumbs up...great color


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

BV77 said:


> thumbs up...great color


Thanks BV!

Between him and my Jalo Reef they've become my fav fish. Really happy with my Online order from Daves Rare Fish


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

kay-bee said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Kay-bee!


----------

